# Employer retracting offer - CSV HARARE



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

Employer about to retract offer due to length of awaiting CSV outcome. Any advice to what I can do? I applied May 2019 in Harare, Zimbabwe. Still no outcome. Had every single document, finances of R100k over 3 months. I'm thinking to take my skills to Dubai or Canada this is pathetic honestly.


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

A friend of mine had to wait 3 months when he applied with a contract. I waited 8 months, my application did not have a contract. you maybe in for a long wait


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> Employer about to retract offer due to length of awaiting CSV outcome. Any advice to what I can do? I applied May 2019 in Harare, Zimbabwe. Still no outcome. Had every single document, finances of R100k over 3 months. I'm thinking to take my skills to Dubai or Canada this is pathetic honestly.


Apply to New Zealand and the countries you mentioned. SA takes an unbelievable amount of time to process a visa. I withdrew my passport as I have found another country that is faster when issuing work visas


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

People who applied Dec 2018 in Harare are still waiting. So unless you are incredibly lucky then you are not even half way through you waiting period.


----------



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

shadyecho419 said:


> A friend of mine had to wait 3 months when he applied with a contract. I waited 8 months, my application did not have a contract. you maybe in for a long wait


I had everything included Letter and certificate from IBASA, cipc certificate and they took all original documents of everything they have but forever waiting.


----------

